# Big Boar **** Lure Recipe



## LarryP82052 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Big Boar **** Lure has caught a lot of **** for me and other trappers.This recipe make a goods bit but you wont be sorry.3-3/4 Quarts of Honey,,20 ounces of Good Qualty Fish Oil,,,4-1/2 ozs +18 drops of Oil Of Lovage,,,1-1/4 ozs plus 27 drops of Anise Oil,,blend these together and let it set a week to age and shake everyday.Useon corn cob for very good results.Corn cobs really soak it up good and hold odor very well.Larry *


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Sounds like it should work! Thanks for sharing Larry, once I use-up some of what I've started with, I'll be sure & give it a try.

Smitty


----------

